# Cadet uniform rules



## Dana381 (6 May 2020)

My son is in army Cadets, we are leaving in an hour to stand to honour at the highway of heroes route for the fallen Aircrew and Sailors that died in the Cyclone crash. He has messaged his commanding officer to ask if he would be allowed to wear his uniform or not. She has not replied yet. As this is not a Cadet sanctioned event we do not want him to get in trouble for breaking uniform rules. Does anyone here know if this is allowed or not. We are new to Cadets and are still learning the rules.
We have asked some fellow Cadets but they have all said that they don't know. If we do not get an answer he will not wear it however he would really like to.


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 May 2020)

I can't give you a "legal" answer but if it was me I would do it.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 May 2020)

As you seem short on time, you probably need a quick answer.  The topic has, sorta, been discussed on these means before.

Wearing Uniform in Public (Cadets)

Cadet Dress in Public

I was last involved in the cadet movement nearly a half century ago so my views may be dated.  However, I see nothing wrong with your son wearing his uniform for this event.  Have him wear it properly, have him wear it proudly.  And if someone later gives *you* grief about it, tell them to get stuffed.  Your son, on the other hand, should advise any complainers to direct their concerns to you.

Edited to add.  (should have completed research before posting above, but still does not change opinion)

CADET AND JUNIOR CANADIAN RANGERS DRESS INSTRUCTIONS A-CR-CCO-100/AG-001 
http://www.2824cops.com/wp-content/uploads/CJCR-Dress-Instructions.pdf



> WEAR OF UNIFORM
> 
> 8. Unless otherwise directed, during cadet activities, all cadets:
> a. shall wear the prescribed uniform; or
> ...


----------



## Dana381 (6 May 2020)

Thank you for your replies. Rule 9 is our issue. His CO has not yet responded to our message and therefore we do not have her permission. I do not want a possible reprimand to keep him from being chosen for summer camp. Camp is cancelled this year but these things have a way of hanging around for a long time. I guess he will go with out it this time.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 May 2020)

If your CO reprimanded your son for wearing a cadet uniform to a ramp ceremony like this and it hit CBC, DND would take a very public black eye. I would 100% encourage my son to wear their uniform to an event like this, its one of those situations you can't write a rule for.


----------



## Dana381 (6 May 2020)

We are not going to the ramp ceremony, we are going to the road side.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 May 2020)

I understand your concern but am also disappointed that your son's tribute to these fallen airmen and sailors will not be as he might wish.  I would find it difficult to comprehend the thought process of any Cadet Corps CO who would not authorize the wearing of uniform in this circumstance.  It may be useful, but hopefully unnecessary, to suggest that a standing authorization be made to allow in the future the wear of the uniform for such tributes.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (6 May 2020)

At a staff meeting for my corps yesterday, my CO passed along a very recent directive (as in issued Monday, I believe), that indicated that permission to wear uniforms for anything MUST receive prior approval from *Formation*. Previously it was in the power/discretion of Corps COs to authorize the wearing of uniforms but this has been taken away from them.

CO lack of response may be because s/he is waiting for permission through the CoC.


----------

